# Furminator, best wet or dry ?



## Gyggles1

I have been working on Duke for a few days now with the Furminator brush and I thought I read somewhere its easier when they are wet ? he looks a lot better now but can still see he's going to be needing it again. The carpet looked terrible and he looked like a spotted leopard LOL. 

Thanks!
Laura


----------



## GSDTrain

Definately Dry!!!
That is what the directions say.


----------



## JasperLoki

Ditto Dry, plus don't stay in one area, keep moving.

Also, be careful around elbows, and any rounded ares of legs (so you don't cut).

You also don't have to press real hard









I do Jasper's coat about 1x a week, I love it.

Good luck.


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainDefinately Dry!!!
> That is what the directions say.


**edit time ran out before I could fix***

I brush Ivy out with it all the time and she LOVES it and so do I. 

Dry is definately the best way to go


----------



## mkennels

I have a friend that is a groomer plus she shows dogs as well and said it will cut the coat and it is not good for certain dogs it is pretty much a stripper that you would use for wire dogs


----------



## Sherush

Definitely dry


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: mkennelsI have a friend that is a groomer plus she shows dogs as well and said it will cut the coat and it is not good for certain dogs it is pretty much a stripper that you would use for wire dogs


Interesting....... I have never heard that before, I learned something new today!


----------



## tracyc

I wouldn't recommend using any kind of brush on wet hair. 

IMO, the Furminator will not cut the coat. It is not a blade, just a very fine metal comb.


----------



## BrennasMom

If you use it on a wet coat it is easier to brush burn them, though it will get a lot of hair out, especially if lathered up with shampoo or conditioner.

Since you mentioned you've been doing this for several days now, check the skin each time to make sure you aren't brush burning him.


----------



## Qyn

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: mkennelsI have a friend that is a groomer plus she shows dogs as well and said it will cut the coat and it is not good for certain dogs it is pretty much a stripper that you would use for wire dogs
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting....... I have never heard that before, I learned something new today!
Click to expand...

The furminator does not have a cutting blade (it is the equivalent of a #40 blade but it uses only the comb not the cutting edge) and it is not a stripping tool so it cannot cut coat - with an over packed coat it may pull on some not quite ready loose coat but I have not seen that happen. Some groomers mistake the furminator with another tool which does cut coat to remove matts such as a Matking or Matblade. I have not seen any dog object to the use of a furminator when used correctly - most dogs enjoy it!


----------



## Chris Wild

Dry!

Only thing I will use on a wet dog is a grooming rake.



> Originally Posted By: Qyn
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: mkennelsI have a friend that is a groomer plus she shows dogs as well and said it will cut the coat and it is not good for certain dogs it is pretty much a stripper that you would use for wire dogs
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting....... I have never heard that before, I learned something new today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The furminator does not have a cutting blade (it is the equivalent of a #40 blade but it uses only the comb not the cutting edge) and it is not a stripping tool so it cannot cut coat - with an over packed coat it may pull on some not quite ready loose coat but I have not seen that happen. Some groomers mistake the furminator with another tool which does cut coat to remove matts such as a Matking or Matblade.
Click to expand...

Absolutely true. It doesn't cut hair. What are called clipper "blades" are really combs of various sizes. The actual cutting blade is separate entirely. The furminator is just a very fine toothed comb.


----------



## Dohhhhh

> Originally Posted By: Gyggles1I have been working on Duke for a few days now with the Furminator brush and I thought I read somewhere its easier when they are wet ? he looks a lot better now but can still see he's going to be needing it again. The carpet looked terrible and he looked like a spotted leopard LOL.
> 
> Thanks!
> Laura


The instructions that come with the tool tells you to only use it on a clean DRY dog.


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: Qyn
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: GSDTrain
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: mkennelsI have a friend that is a groomer plus she shows dogs as well and said it will cut the coat and it is not good for certain dogs it is pretty much a stripper that you would use for wire dogs
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting....... I have never heard that before, I learned something new today!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The furminator does not have a cutting blade (it is the equivalent of a #40 blade but it uses only the comb not the cutting edge) and it is not a stripping tool so it cannot cut coat - with an over packed coat it may pull on some not quite ready loose coat but I have not seen that happen. Some groomers mistake the furminator with another tool which does cut coat to remove matts such as a Matking or Matblade. I have not seen any dog object to the use of a furminator when used correctly - most dogs enjoy it!
Click to expand...

Ok! 

Like I said I never heard of it cutting the coat. Thanks. 
Ivy does enjoy it!


----------



## GSDTrain

> Originally Posted By: Tracie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Gyggles1I have been working on Duke for a few days now with the Furminator brush and I thought I read somewhere its easier when they are wet ? he looks a lot better now but can still see he's going to be needing it again. The carpet looked terrible and he looked like a spotted leopard LOL.
> 
> Thanks!
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The instructions that come with the tool tells you to only use it on a clean DRY dog.
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------

